# Upsetting or..



## Guest (Oct 31, 2013)

I dislike pages like this but it interesting to read

Cypriots and hunting - Page 2 e. V. Tierschutzverein | Tierschutz

Anders


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes, it is very disturbing and upsetting. Someone who had hunting dogs told us they only feed the puppies once every couple of days to make them more eager to go find whatever it is they shot. I tried to argue that it would have the opposite effect and it is not healthy for the growing puppies etc. but there was no reasoning with him. Sadly, there is a certain backward mind set that seems hard to break when it comes to hunting dogs and how they are cared for.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

As you say a mind set seeped in bygone days.

I was told that the hunters take the dogs up to the area they are to hunt and leave the dogs caged to get used to the smells etc.

That explains why we have lots of yapping dogs this past week, and then after next weekend, poor hunting dogs lost and abandoned wandering around looking for their 'master'. 

Heartbreaking.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

I read the other parts of the site about other countries and many have big problems.

The part that talk about that hunters are also politicians and can break many rules without risking to get caught is interesting

Anders


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

She who must be obeyed was followed home by an abandoned hunting dog earlier this year. He was obviously really a good hunter- he succeeded in bringing down his prey & now lives in puppy heaven with our other 2!!!!

But sadly, he was a lucky one. I think this is probably one of the worst sides of Cypriot life.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

MartynKSA,

What have you seen of the treatment of dogs and other animals in Saudi Arabia? I have often wondered if what we determine as cruelty to them is a regional thing, Cyprus being influenced in it's history by the region rather than Europe which it is not geographically a part of.

Pete


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

Probably worse, if you can believe it. So, yes, I agree it's a regional thing


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

MartynKSA said:


> Probably worse, if you can believe it. So, yes, I agree it's a regional thing


I'd say more like hard-wired into the psyche, like the attitude to waste disposal, illustrated during a recce for the Ramblers, between Souni and Erimi Bridge when the closer to "civilization"the more garbage is to be seen - shameful!


----------

